# Roto ZRO Solar Funkrollladen mit WAGO steuern



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir 4 Dachrolladen von Roto die über eine Becker EC411 Funkfernbedienung geliefert wurden angeschafft. Nun würde ich die Rollladen in meiner WAGO 750–8212 einbinden um auch z.B. bei Sonne eine Beschattung automatisch anfahren zu können. Es gibt wohl einen Gateway von der Firma Mediola, der allerdings lt. Hotline nicht offen für WAGO ist. Habt ihr Ideen wie ich das lösbar wäre? Bin über jede Anregung dankbar 😀.

VG

NSN


----------

